# Sugar Maple or ...?  For Ribs...



## nickbailey (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a small Rib-off between friends coming up.  I usually use sugar maple that I have for smoking them, although i'm wondering if thats too mild to show off the awesome power that is smoked ribs?  Any other suggests.  I use a spicy rub with a fairly sweet mop, if that helps any.


----------



## ghost308 (Jun 6, 2007)

Depends on what you like , I like apple the best for ribs and I use a sweet sause, but hickory it real good also, just be careful it can be a little strong so use less


----------



## msmith (Jun 6, 2007)

Try you some pecan wood that will bring those ribs to life.


----------



## domn8_ion (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd say stick with what you like best.


----------



## teacup13 (Jun 6, 2007)

i agree, especially if you are having a riboff between friends... you could always just throw a couple of chunks of a different wood along with the maple...

right now i am smoking a meatloaf with a combo of cherry and hickory


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 6, 2007)

Not good to change just before a rib off. Do it like you do it best and don't chnage anything!


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 6, 2007)

Very curious what kind of flavor sugar maple would give, maybe a chunk of cherry would spruce it up, been using that alot with my ribs 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





P.S. good luck on the rib-off!


----------



## nickbailey (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmmm ok thanks, i'll probably not mess with it then.  It's a shame though, because really the only woods I can get up here is Hickory and Mesquite, the only reason I have sugar maple is because our tree was cut down.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 7, 2007)

did someone say mesquite? that is our favorite here where i live.


----------

